# 41,000 lbs of Chocolate Missing!



## MA-Caver (Mar 25, 2008)

Alllright, alllright which of you ladies do it? Ceicei? Shesulsa? Jade Tigress? Carol? 



> *Trailer Full Of Chocolate Stolen From Truck Stop*
> Satellite Tracking Device Removed From Trailer
> MICHIGAN CITY, Ind. -- Police are searching for a semitrailer filled with 41,000 pounds of chocolate that was stolen from a Michigan City truck stop.
> Trucker Daryl Rey said he left the trailer at the truck stop Saturday morning. When he returned Sunday to take the trailer to Wisconsin, it was gone.
> ...



As if pilfering your children's easter chocolate wasn't enough! 

I know ya'll got to be responsible. What happen? LLR supplies got too low for comfort?  



(knew I was gonna have fun with *this* head line!  )


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

It was not me, I'm fat but that is because of cookies and chips not candy.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, ladies ... you know what we have to do now.  We gotta take Caver out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2008)

There've been some strange sounds coming from there as of late, but I try not to get too close to the door.  Last guy who did was found wanding around in a daze a week later, exhausted and covered with hickies and rope burn.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 25, 2008)

Somebody is making one gigantic rabbit!


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 25, 2008)

wow....and again wow..its a big amount


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

I think you guys can count on not seeing Caver anytime soon.


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Look for spikes in sales of tampons and a slight decrease in the number of married men admitted to emergency rooms.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Somebody is making one gigantic rabbit!


 
"Now what?"

"Well, now, uh, Launcelot, Galahad, and I, wait until nightfall, and then leap out of the chocolate rabbit, taking Indiana by surprise - not only by surprise, but totally unarmed!"


----------



## Kreth (Mar 25, 2008)

Uh, Caver? You alright, buddy? :uhoh:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I think you guys can count on not seeing Caver anytime soon.


 
Caver where are you, what have the awful people of the LLR done to you, come on caver speak out so we can find you. Has anybody seen him since this has happened?


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> "Now what?"
> 
> "Well, now, uh, Launcelot, Galahad, and I, wait until nightfall, and then leap out of the chocolate rabbit, taking Indiana by surprise - not only by surprise, but totally unarmed!"


Sproingggggg!  Run away!  Run away!

(gotta love Monty Python)


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

There's no chocolate missing. I know exactly where it is.


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Mar 25, 2008)

Me too. Where's Caver?


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

little_miss_fracus said:


> Me too. Where's Caver?



What Caver?  


Damn, I never knew folders could go through the dishwasher.


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Well, ladies ... you know what we have to do now.  We gotta take Caver out.



Best offer he's had all week


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> There've been some strange sounds coming from there as of late, but I try not to get too close to the door.  Last guy who did was found wanding around in a daze a week later, exhausted and covered with hickies and rope burn.



Only in your dreams, bobo :uhyeah:



Kreth said:


> Uh, Caver? You alright, buddy? :uhoh:



He is perfectly fine.  I hear he won't be around much, something about a new cave to explore.  Got a pm from him just yesterday. 



terryl965 said:


> Caver where are you, what have the awful people of the LLR done to you, come on caver speak out so we can find you. Has anybody seen him since this has happened?



Since what happened? :angel:



shesulsa said:


> There's no chocolate missing. I know exactly where it is.



me too!  I mean...umm...heh...



Carol Kaur said:


> What Caver?
> 
> 
> Damn, I never knew folders could go through the dishwasher.



resilient things aren't they carol?  Make sure you use the dishwashing liquid with bleach to get rid of the bloo...err..I mean..umm...grime!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

What's with all the concern over Caver?


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Caver, rest in whatever form you can....  it will be a while though.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

little_miss_fracus said:


> Me too. Where's Caver?


Fracus!  If you see Caver, you must help him to safety!  If need be, you can do the "fancy roll technique" to dodge the bullets!


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

I won't say we're suspicious. And I won't say we're not suspicious. But when so many of you ladies suddenly connect from different IPs and go back to your old ones after Caver stops posting we just, mmm, have to note the fact. If analysis of your credit card statements show that you've bought shovels and a couple bags of lime we'll just draw our conclusions privately. If we see home brain surgery kits on the old charge account and he comes back a little dopier but happy we'll speculate from undisclosed safe locations...


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

Lisa said:


> resilient things aren't they carol?  Make sure you use the dishwashing liquid with bleach to get rid of the bloo...err..I mean..umm...grime!



Oh yeah.  Bleached the...grime...right out.   

Hey you know, that old saying is true.  As ye train so shall ye fight.  I'm glad I've had some good training :lol2:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh yeah.  Bleached the...grime...right out.
> 
> Hey you know, that old saying is true.  As ye train so shall ye fight.  I'm glad I've had some good training :lol2:



Yeah, I agree, it was a bit on the tough side, wasn't it?  glad we came out from that ok....


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Yeah, I agree, it was a bit on the tough side, wasn't it?  glad we came out from that ok....


Nah, he ... I mean - IT - ... uh ... was a wuss. :uhyeah:  Chocolate?


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

Why I'd love some.  Been working up an appetite


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Pass some along and celebrate! :wink1: :uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> There's no chocolate missing. I know exactly where it is.


 
Caver, Caver are you out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anywhere?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

tellner said:


> I won't say we're suspicious. And I won't say we're not suspicious. But when so many of you ladies suddenly connect from different IPs and go back to your old ones after Caver stops posting we just, mmm, have to note the fact. If analysis of your credit card statements show that you've bought shovels and a couple bags of lime we'll just draw our conclusions privately. If we see home brain surgery kits on the old charge account and he comes back a little dopier but happy we'll speculate from undisclosed safe locations...



IP's can be faked.

We pay cash for everything. :EG:

Best you speculate privately and from undiclosed locations.  Best we not find you.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lisa has been out and about alot today UMMM wonder if she knows something, somebody with the nerve please cross examine her.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Lisa has been out and about alot today UMMM wonder if she knows something, somebody with the nerve please cross examine her.



Chicken?


----------



## morph4me (Mar 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Lisa has been out and about alot today UMMM wonder if she knows something, somebody with the nerve please cross examine her.


 
Let's get Caver on that, if anyone can find him. He seems to be the type to see a lion and say "Here, kitty, kitty" :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Chicken?


 
No I am smart, I do not want the wrath of Chewey. Ma-caver gone, we have some very highly intelligent men around here and I am not one of them. Thank God.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> No I am smart, I do not want the wrath of Chewey. Ma-caver gone, we have some very highly intelligent men around here and I am not one of them. Thank God.


Don't disquise your intelligence, sir.

We're keeping an eye on you...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Why I'd love some.  Been working up an appetite


Me too, eh?



Lisa said:


> Chicken?


I'd love some! Thanks!

:lookie:

You know ... I'm thinkin' there are too many men here asking questions and snoopin' around.

:EG:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> You know ... I'm thinkin' there are too many men here asking questions and snoopin' around.
> 
> :EG:



Me thinks the same.  I'm itching for some action.  Wanna come along...:armed:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

!!!

Where are the LEOs at?  They can perform an investigation.  They can get to the bottom of this.  This should be handled in the correct ways, with the correct channels!


We must...

<pmfff, pgmfffff, p..................


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Don't disquise your intelligence, sir.
> 
> We're keeping an eye on you...


 
Look at Brian Bob and the others me I am out of here. :teleport:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Look at Brian Bob and the others me I am out of here. :teleport:


Run, run, run awwaaaayyyyy!!!  :taunting:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Where are the LEOs at?


We *own* the police.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

:erg::nuke::eye-popping::xtrmshock


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> :erg::nuke::eye-popping::xtrmshock



You got a problem with that? :EG:


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, the LEOs will be investigating all right.  I might even be investigating back.  Drac looks quite handsome in his uniform


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

hahahaha!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh, the LEOs will be investigating all right. I might even be investigating back. Drac looks quite handsome in his uniform


 
Carol you devil you


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2008)

Caver? What Caver? I don't know any Caver. :angel:


Psssst. Geo, Carol, somebody, we got any turtles or chocolate covered cherries left?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Caver? What Caver? I don't know any Caver. :angel:
> 
> 
> Psssst. Geo, Carol, somebody, we got any turtles or chocolate covered cherries left?


 
Sure act all innocent and stuff, turns and walk away:bow:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Sure act all innocent and stuff, turns and walk away:bow:



I wouldn't turn my back on her!


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Caver? What Caver? I don't know any Caver. :angel:
> 
> 
> Psssst. Geo, Carol, somebody, we got any turtles or chocolate covered cherries left?




* puts the blade away *

What?  I was cutting off the stems!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, hey Leese. I found this really cool Carabiner, know anyone who wants it?
Also, I'm gonna need that shovel again. Here, have a truffle.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh, the LEOs will be investigating all right.  I might even be investigating back.  Drac looks quite handsome in his uniform



Agreed! :ladysman:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh, hey Leese. I found this really cool Carabiner, know anyone who wants it?
> Also, I'm gonna need that shovel again. Here, have a truffle.



Oh, yeah!  That's MA-Caver's.  Please give it to me.  I'll be happy to make use of it as he won't be needing it any longer.  That was a neat trick you did with the rope....   :whistling:

I'd rather have a turtle, if there's any left.


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2008)

Honey, why is the garage door locked??? OK,OK I won't go in there...Sheesh..


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

Drac said:


> Honey, why is the garage door locked??? OK,OK I won't go in there...Sheesh..




See... Drac has the right idea.  He be a smart LEO!  Keeps his uniform all pressed and tight.  Good man.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Well, ladies ... you know what we have to do now. We gotta take Caver out.


 
:angel:
You guys are taking Caver out?
Oh!
Oh!
Take me out too! It has been so long since I have been out.

*****

What you did not mean out to dinner.  

Hmmm Me thinks this is more of that confusing women talk. 


BTW: Does anyone know where I can buy some chocolate cheap? I will keep it quiet.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Chicken?


 
Soup?

I am still recovering from my cold and this sounds good to me?


What? I got this one wrong as well. 

Dang it, I guess I should just stop while I am behind.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> There's no chocolate missing. I know exactly where it is.


 

Oh! Oh!

The new avatar you have? Is that where the chocolate is?


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> :angel:
> You guys are taking Caver out?
> Oh!
> Oh!
> ...


Gals, I think he's trying to appear naive.  I suggest we take him "out"....  :sharpening my sword:



> BTW: Does anyone know where I can buy some chocolate cheap? I will keep it quiet.



See!  I told ya! I told ya!   Le'me at him with my sword!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

All of the men, you keep the head down and hide out.  This will all pass soon enough.  The women will all eat chocolate until they are sick, and then this fury will pass.  They will no longer even think about it!

Just be cool!

:yoda:


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Isn't it nice? 

All these gorgeous athletic women are talking about taking him out and having him for dinner.

They probably think of MA-Caver as their chum. 
Chum as in friend?
Chum as in shark bait?


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 25, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> All of the men, you keep the head down and hide out.  This will all pass soon enough.  The women will all eat chocolate until they are sick, and then this fury will pass.  They will no longer even think about it!
> 
> Just be cool!
> 
> :yoda:


Your NEW around here huh? you shush and leave the LLR alone, after all Hell hath no furry... .. Just keep moving along and forget this caver fellow....


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2008)

I've noticed that the married men are all either very respectful or very quiet. I wonder why that is:shrug:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I've noticed that the married men are all either very respectful or very quiet. I wonder why that is:shrug:



Behind every MA male is a great MA woman, usually yielding a sharp instruments, short tempers and the ability to "persuade" without leaving marks


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Behind every MA male is a great MA woman, usually yielding a sharp instruments, short tempers and the ability to "persuade" without leaving marks


 
Some of them even have adorable, and very loyal and protective, little dogs.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Some of them even have adorable, and very loyal and protective, little dogs.



You catch on very quickly...


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I've noticed that the married men are all either very respectful or very quiet. I wonder why that is:shrug:


 
We have paid dearly for the experience we've gained, and by God we are going to use it.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Some of them even have adorable, and very loyal and protective, little dogs.


 
Brown noser...LOL


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I've noticed that the married men are all either very respectful or very quiet. I wonder why that is:shrug:


 
Because ya don't get to this age by being loud with the wife..It just don't pay.....


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> !!!
> 
> Where are the LEOs at? They can perform an investigation. They can get to the bottom of this. This should be handled in the correct ways, with the correct channels!
> 
> ...


 
We are here and I aint touching this case..Call CSI.....


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> We are here and I aint touching this case..Call *CSI*.....


*C*andy *S*hortage *I*nternational?  What are they?  A branch of the UN?


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> *C*andy *S*hortage *I*nternational?  What are they?  A branch of the UN?


I think they are based out of the Geneva office...so they can keep an eye on the Swiss chocolate...


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> *C*andy *S*hortage *I*nternational? What are they? A branch of the UN?


 
*LOL!!!!!:lol2:*



Ping898 said:


> I think they are based out of the Geneva office...so they can keep an eye on the Swiss chocolate...


 
Probably...


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 26, 2008)

Gives new meaning to "Hot Chocolate!"


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey gals...  get your eyes off the chocolate for a moment.  Somebody needs to keep closer guard on MA-Caver (see his avatar).


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Hey gals...  get your eyes off the chocolate for a moment.  Somebody needs to keep closer guard on MA-Caver (see his avatar).


Who?


----------



## morph4me (Mar 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> Brown noser...LOL


 
You say brown nosing, I say semantics. Tomayto, Tomahto :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> Because ya don't get to this age by being loud with the wife..It just don't pay.....


 
This is so true


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> *C*andy *S*hortage *I*nternational? What are they? A branch of the UN?




now that is funny


----------

